# Apricots in Bacon Rec:



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

These are tasty and can be made year round..I love thm with some cold ice tea or a glass of chilled white wine

Apricots wrapped in bacon:

12-slices bacon
24 dried apricots
3/4c. soy sauce I like to use ponzu
1/4c. brown sugar
1-tea. ground ginger

Partially cook bacon. Cut it in half and wrap around a folded in half apricot. Secure with a toothpick and bake at 350 on a cookie sheet for 20 min. Drain on paper towels. Mix soy sauce or ponzu with brown sugar and ginger, serve in bowl as a dipping sauce.

serves 12??

enjoy 
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2006)

Handy Husband will eat them all, kadesma.  He loves bacon just about more than anything and dried apricots are his fave dried fruit.  thanks for this one!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Handy Husband will eat them all, kadesma. He loves bacon just about more than anything and dried apricots are his fave dried fruit. thanks for this one!


Great Mudbug,
Glad I posted one for HH  Mine makes quick work of the too.

kadesma


----------



## callie (Mar 27, 2006)

ooooo.....kadesma!  This sounds so good!  I'm planning an appetizer night next week with champagne (a mini celebration for my parents' 60 wedding anniversary) and I'm definitely going to add these to the menu!  Thank you!!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> ooooo.....kadesma! This sounds so good! I'm planning an appetizer night next week with champagne (a mini celebration for my parents' 60 wedding anniversary) and I'm definitely going to add these to the menu! Thank you!!


How nice Callie, sixty years, isn't that great?  People nowdays seem to just shrug their shoulders and say Oh well when a marriage hits a rough patch..I wish they could see all the rough spots 60 years bring and the couple hung in there and love won!  Have a wonderful gathering..Give your parents a big hug from me. I hope the appy works out for you 

kadesma


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 29, 2006)

Copied, pasted, printed. This sounds like a great addition to my usual rumaki  — chicken livers, mushrooms, water chestnuts, alone or in combination with, of course, bacon. I love apricots! Thank you!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2006)

Dakota Rose said:
			
		

> Copied, pasted, printed. This sounds like a great addition to my usual rumaki — chicken livers, mushrooms, water chestnuts, alone or in combination with, of course, bacon. I love apricots! Thank you!


Hi Dakota, so glad you like the recipe. Thanks for letting me know. BTW, I love rumaki, yum

kadesma


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 31, 2006)

Kadesma, I am back to report: I made these yesterday and they are delicious. Hadn't thought of an apricots & bacon combination, now I'm thinking bacon & dates. Thanks again,

Dakota


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2006)

Dakota Rose said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I am back to report: I made these yesterday and they are delicious. Hadn't thought of an apricots & bacon combination, now I'm thinking bacon & dates. Thanks again,
> 
> Dakota


Dakota, Thanks for letting me know that you liked the recipe. That was thoughtful of you.
Bacon and dates. Hummm, sounds good. I have to shop tomorrow and the store had some beautiful dates, think I'll give them a try. I'd imagine just about any fruit would taste good with bacon Thanks for the idea.

kadesma


----------

